# I am quitting!



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I am quitting:

Uber

Dash

Hub

Favor

Roadie

Instacart

And I will be asking if the customer want it super sized along with a hit of crack and pimping out the large girl over there sniffing the fries…

My point?

This business is more dangerous than working fast food, being a drug dealer and pimp seeing you will starve delivering for any gig company!

Now @Seamus where is my checklist!!!

( 😂 )


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Been driving for years✅
Quitting because gig work sucks and you can’t make money✅
Missing: You are a brain dead idiot if you keep doing this.
Missing: We need to form a union.
Missing: I’m getting a lawyer and suing.
Missing: We should’ve gone on strike for higher wages.

The post score is 33% because only 2 of 6 common issues can be checked off.

Post Psychological Analysis
_The Driver has been dissolutioned that his gig work experience has been less than satisfying. He has been drawn to the bright lights and allure of the fast food industry. He will quickly be subjected to “Karen’s” complaining that there isn’t enough mayo on their burger. He will eventually quit in a fit of rage when his pimple faced 17 year old “shift supervisor” keeps yelling at him for not working fast enough and tells him he is not allowed to deviate from the schedule._


----------

